# Mc Gregor /Mayweather



## roadmaster (25 Aug 2017)

Mayweather wins in second round or less with TKO.


----------



## Lgtuk (25 Aug 2017)

Mayweather win round 6 KO. 

Think McGregor will be trying to last to the last round. That will be as good as the win he will never get. Mayweather will get p**sed off and batter him in the 6th.

If however mayweather does take up the challenge of a ufc bout after, McGregor will pummel mayweather.


----------



## sonicninja (26 Aug 2017)

It's such an odd fight I can't decide on a prediction. Mayweather is well past his knockout era so I can't see that happening but I also can't see McGregor getting a KO either. It surely can't go the distance though. I reckon Mayweather will just out-box him technically and get a TKO round 4? I think as soon as the bell rings McGregor won't be in a world of hurt but will look lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan4x4 (27 Aug 2017)

I had my money on mcgregor lol


----------



## Deansie (27 Aug 2017)

Best boxer won but Mayweather is an ass


----------



## roadmaster (28 Aug 2017)

Well I got the TKO part right, but lost my bet with round 2 prediction.
At least nobody got bit!


----------



## Lgtuk (28 Aug 2017)

I think round 6 was the end of McGregor but mayweather dragged it out. I reckon the betting house won big on that fight.


----------



## richard brown (28 Aug 2017)

Il be honest, it wasnt really a boxing match and should not be put on floyds record as his 50th win.

Now the canelo v ggg fight coming up, thats a boxing match


----------



## dan4x4 (29 Aug 2017)

Honestly I think the whole thing was a money making scam after watching it. mcgregor didn't look like he had a look in.

apparently mcgregor made 23m out of it too!


----------



## roadmaster (29 Aug 2017)

Hell,I would have fought either one for 23 million.
I predict a dive second's into the first round.


----------



## richard brown (29 Aug 2017)

roadmaster said:


> Hell,I would have fought either one for 23 million.
> I predict a dive second's into the first round.



Haha , I would get in the ring with joshua for 23 million lol


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Aug 2017)

exactly, also he didn't have to fight anyone else which is a bit suspicious. 

coming up to the fight mayweather didn't look confident but I think it was all a show.

I think theres more people would get into a ring than wouldn't for 23 million. You'd only have to do it once then you could retire and live a great life!


----------



## roadmaster (30 Aug 2017)

Near certain it would be a phantom punch that took me out in second's, and a new  Ford Pickup that took me to the bank.


----------

